# Loki :)



## Catie (Dec 25, 2021)

She's been attacking the boys lately so she's in her own cage now :,) I make sure to pay lots of attention to her since she's alone, I also made her some perches out of apple wood


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

A classic Loki move   Glad she's got her own ~throne~ now, and I'm sure she feels thrilled with the attention


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear Loki is now living in her own castle! She's a lovely girl.*


----------

